# How much longer can it last?!



## Rocco (Jun 22, 2012)

I am a 33 year old female, and I have had what was diagnosed as ibs d for about 14 years. During this time, all the usuall stuff happened.....finished graduate school, have been developing a demanding professional life, trying to make relationships work, etc. In the last six months, though, my symptoms have gotten way out of control. I have lost fifteen pounds. Everything I eat goes in one end and out the other. I've done the b.r.a.t. Diet for weeks at a time. I've tried multiple prescriptions, including librax and bentyl. Imodium doesn't work. I've tried eliminating insoluble fiber. Ttried eliminating wheat and dairy and fruit and soda and coffee and alcohol and fried foods and sweets....nothing helps. Blood tests are all, always normal. Im finally getting my first appt. with a gastroenterologist next week, and to tell the truth? I'm hoping they find something else. Something identifiable and treatable. Because honestly, I don't know how much longer I can live like this. I've been seeing a counselor and have been treated for anxiety for years, but I'm starting to think my stomach problems are the cause of my anxiety rather than the reverse. I'm so tired of being in pain. I'm tired of being so exhausted all the time. I'm tired of sitting in meetings with investors pushing the food around on my plate and getting up to #### every twenty minutes, having to explain why I'm not eating more of my dinner. So, I'm at a crossroads. Do I give into this thing? If so, what does that look like? This is no way to live.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS pain IS treatable. Getting an IBS diagnosis doesn't mean there are no treatments and never will be. There are some prescriptions beyond what you have taken they can try.It is not true that they can only treat potentially deadly GI illnesses like the IBDs, and some people with them cannot control their disease with medications, so just getting that doesn't mean you would automatically be a lot better.At least give going to the GI doctor a go before doing anything drastic or giving up completely.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

i know how you feel when i was uin the hospital i had to take a test and i was actully hoping that they would find something that they could treat and than it would go away and we would not have pain. But than i said to myself that if they found something severe i could die. So this is the reason why i am happy that i do not have anything severe and i just have to deal with ibs when it comes. just keep on telling your self that it is going to get better sometime.just try to stay positive and dont get all depressed from the pain because it will just make the pain worse than it is already.


----------

